# Arch support for the foot?



## aclinjury

I'm sure this question got asked a few times. Basically I need it because at the moment the outside of my feet get hot due to unbalance force. That is, when I'm pushing down, the arch and middle of the foot does not do as much work as the outside flange of the foot. Result is hot spot and pain on long ride. So this calls for arch support so the whole of my foot gets the downward force distributed more evenly.

I'm curious what do you guys use for arch support. Would like to hear it.

BTW, I post in here figuring that a part of coaching is to optimize force distribution, maximize comfort and minimize pain, and since there is not "fitting forum", I figure anyone who is doing any coaching or is getting coached must hear about this stuff?

I'm looking at this product
Powerstep Men's/Women's Arch Boosters Arch Supports, 2 Pairs :: Foot Health :: Foot Supports / Insoles :: Foot / Arch Supports :: FootSmart

is this too cheap? Price is definitely attractive though!


----------



## sanrensho

I have flat feet and use Superfeet (Blue). I used to use Sole heat moldable soles, but the Superfeet are more robust in construction and have a bit more arch support.


----------



## pmt

I had the problem on the right foot only, so I got a cheap set of Spenco 3/4 arch supports and just put the one in the right shoe. Problem solved. Try a simple, cheap fix first.


----------



## woodys737

I use THESE

The "Supportive" option is the one for cycling. Several different heights of arch supports are included so that you can change out to find the best fit for you.


----------



## saf-t

woodys737 said:


> I use THESE
> 
> The "Supportive" option is the one for cycling. Several different heights of arch supports are included so that you can change out to find the best fit for you.


I bought these in the hope that they'd work for me but they don't- if you can use a pair of 43.5s, pm me


----------



## aclinjury

saf-t said:


> I bought these in the hope that they'd work for me but they don't- if you can use a pair of 43.5s, pm me


hey just curious, why didn't they work for you? I was considering them too (but in smaller size 41.5) but now that I read your post, I'm curious to hear from you.


----------



## tednugent

I use Specialized blue insoles

tried the SOLE stuff and Superfeet Blue

....Specialized Blue works best for me, short of getting special cycling-specific orthotics.


----------



## saf-t

aclinjury said:


> hey just curious, why didn't they work for you? I was considering them too (but in smaller size 41.5) but now that I read your post, I'm curious to hear from you.


Dead flat feet, major overpronator, and was hoping not to have to put my custom orthotics in my cycling shoes. The arch position on these things just doesn't work with my feet. YMMV though...


----------



## TallCoolOne

I have some pretty major foot structure issues. I ride with my custom orthotics and they work great.


----------



## aclinjury

My arch support should come in today. Will give it a try.

I've also heard another guy saying he "ghetto" his own support by using an old credit card plus some regular insole padding from Big5.

At any rate, looks like this is going to take me some time to experiment, trial and error, before I find a solution. Another suggestion was made to me is to lower my seat just a tad.


----------



## ghost_rider_x

Rock tape my arches before big rides. Greatest feeling of all time.


----------



## Eric_H

I use Sidas Conform'able inserts. And older version of these, before they had a bike-specific insole.

Biking Insole - FlashFit Bike + - Conformable - Foot Care & Cycling Insole

I did not use the Sidas Flashfit box with mine, just heated them slightly in the oven then put them in my shoes and rode.


----------



## sinister_designs

I have the yellow superfeet in my cycling shoes and they are great! A bit less volume than the blue so I feel they fit better.


----------



## new2rd

Just got the Pearl Izumi 1:1 insole system and so far it's great. I have 5 rides using the medium arch and the 1.5 vargus wedge.


----------



## Natedogz

tednugent said:


> I use Specialized blue insoles
> 
> tried the SOLE stuff and Superfeet Blue
> 
> ....Specialized Blue works best for me, short of getting special cycling-specific orthotics.


I use the Specialized green insoles and they work great for me. The Superfeet insoles were terrible for me as they didn't have high enough arch support and no metatarsal button. The Superfeet also were too thick at the heel area and made it feel like I was wearing high heels...lol. ymmv

EDIT: Forgot to say that the Specialized also come with two different' thickness of varus/valgus angled shims too.


----------



## locustfist

Esoles supportive have been great. All things being equal you will generally need more arch support in your cycling shoes than in your other shoes. You're right about how your foot is reacting. Start with the cheapest solution first and see if it helps


----------



## Natedogz

locustfist said:


> Esoles supportive have been great. All things being equal you will generally need more arch support in your cycling shoes than in your other shoes. You're right about how your foot is reacting. Start with the cheapest solution first and see if it helps


I've heard those are good insoles and yes seams to me that more arch support etc is needed in my cycling shoes than in any of my other shoes. :thumbsup:


----------



## teambcw

My left foot has some soreness to it once in a while. Sounds like I need to try some insoles.


----------



## bytewalls

Check out the Giro insoles, they have adjustable arches, I have almost completely flat feet and they work for me, as well as some others I know who have super high arches. SN Footbed X-Static Kit Shoe Accessory . Everything from the Trans up in their shoe line comes with them. I personally have started using Bont shoes which are heat moldable, which naturally takes care of my arches. They are also the stiffest shoes I've EVER used. Bonus: Search bont a-one on ebay, $100 dollars through the Pro's Closet. Just make sure you use the bont shoe size calculator to get the right size.


----------



## Data_God

Good Info here. Thanks


Bill


----------



## pagey

I run G8 Performance insoles and fine them great.

I did have a little side question. Before I run insoles with decent arch support I used heel wedges to correct. Do people run both?


----------



## 4Crawler

bytewalls said:


> Check out the Giro insoles, they have adjustable arches, I have almost completely flat feet and they work for me, as well as some others I know who have super high arches. SN Footbed X-Static Kit Shoe Accessory . Everything from the Trans up in their shoe line comes with them. I personally have started using Bont shoes which are heat moldable, which naturally takes care of my arches. They are also the stiffest shoes I've EVER used. Bonus: Search bont a-one on ebay, $100 dollars through the Pro's Closet. Just make sure you use the bont shoe size calculator to get the right size.


My Giro Code shoes came with the adjustable arch insoles with 3 different inserts, like the one mentioned above. I tried out the tallest one but found I had some pain on the outside of my foot, so switched to the middle insert and it felt perfect.


----------

